# Wheel and tire size for 1995 200sx chassis



## Sniper06 (Aug 31, 2005)

whats the biggest set of rims and tires that i can put on my 1995 200sx?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i believe 215/18/35... most people stick with 205/17/40


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

205/40/17 is what psulemon is suggesting. But with bigger rims will come a higher ride. Then will need to do suspension work, if, you want it different/lower


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Will 205/40/17's fit a 15" rim, or would it need to be a 205/40/15? Also does that number have anything to do with tire compound?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

pimpride said:


> Will 205/40/17's fit a 15" rim, or would it need to be a 205/40/15? Also does that number have anything to do with tire compound?


No. 
The 205 is the section or tire width in mm 
The 40 is the profile as a ratio of height to width as a percentage. 
17 is the rim diameter in inches. 
So a 205/40/17 needs a 17 inch rim. 
(The letters are the speed rating, S = 113 mph, H= 130 mph etc.)


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Having a moment of dyslexia are we, Psulemon? 

You can put 18's on your car. But they may rub and they will not make for a very comfortable ride. The biggest rim size suggested to go with is a 17 for our cars. Then we just have to lower them a bit so they don't look like monster trucks. :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Acceler8ter said:


> Having a moment of dyslexia are we, Psulemon?


what are you talkin bout. people with our cars have 18'' rims. Most will suggest no more than a 17" rim with 205/40 tires. so either you mixed up user names or you dont know what you are talkin bout. have a nice day.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> what are you talkin bout. people with our cars have 18'' rims. Most will suggest no more than a 17" rim with 205/40 tires. so either you mixed up user names or you dont know what you are talkin bout. have a nice day.


....I was referring to when you said "215/18/35" and "205/17/40." You had the 17 & 18 backwards. I don't think you would want a 35 size rim with a 18% width ya know? :hal: 

And yes, I also said that is suggested to not go over a 17" rim... Man, what were you reading or thinking? You not feelin' so hot?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Acceler8ter said:


> ....I was referring to when you said "215/18/35" and "205/17/40." You had the 17 & 18 backwards. I don't think you would want a 35 size rim with a 18% width ya know? :hal:
> 
> And yes, I also said that is suggested to not go over a 17" rim... Man, what were you reading or thinking? You not feelin' so hot?


you want a 35 series tire with 18" cuz its has a smaller wall (not as high). stocks are like 195/13/60. The bigger you go, the smaller the height of the tire can be.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Err so what size tire would I want for 15" tall and 6.5" wide rims? I would like to maintain stock tire height (so I don't have to adjust speedo).


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

usually 195/50, but i believe 205/50 will work, cuz i believe stock rims are 6" wide not 6.5.. are yours stock or aftermarket.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> you want a 35 series tire with 18" cuz its has a smaller wall (not as high). stocks are like 195/13/60. The bigger you go, the smaller the height of the tire can be.


Wow, I really think you got a problem, man. Your like reading everything wrong.

You are transposing the numbers. Putting them in the wrong areas. The first area is for tire width. The second is the percentage of the width used for the height. And the third is the rim size.

You are transposing the rim size for the height. That's what I was stating. You seem to not be understanding this very well or at least not picking up on it. Maybe you running on little sleep or something... I'm sorry. I'm just trying to help you understand your mistake. If you go to a tireshop and give them those numbers they would think you don't know what your talking about.

I have no problem understanding tires. I worked for Firestone and I would catalogue them do inventory at the shop. So...

Back to topic now... what tire size are you thinking of going with? If you stay with a 195/60/15 or 195/65/15 your speedo shouldn't have much, if any of a change.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

are you really goin to fight me over this ghey ass sh*t of switchin the two numbers, anyone with half a brain can figure out what the hell im saying. Stock tires, i just looked today, run 205/50/15 on se-r rims.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> are you really goin to fight me over this ghey ass sh*t of switchin the two numbers, anyone with half a brain can figure out what the hell im saying. Stock tires, i just looked today, run 205/50/15 on se-r rims.


I wasn't fighting you. I was trying to help you from looking ignorant. My bad. Don't get pissy now. :lame:


----------



## zachmccool (Mar 7, 2005)

what is the best tire size to put on the stock 14" "rims" on the 200sx (1995)?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

185/60/14.. that is my assumption


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> 185/60/14.. that is my assumption


Yes I believe that was the stock size. 
you could go up a size to 195/60/14 and take the reduced speedo reading + 4.5% diameter or 3 mph at 67 approx.
or 195/55/14 -1.3% diameter that would increase is speedo reading 
205/55/14 would be close to correct at + 0.61% diameter 
you would have to find the /55 tires, that may not be as easy as the /60 tires 
I am sure that up to 205 will fit for sure because many of the cars here run 205/50/15's
Good luck......


----------



## Un Domini (Sep 12, 2005)

I've got 17"s with low pro Neo Gen tires. Not sure what size they are though.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

How close would 205/50/15's (I assume the 15 is wheel size) be to stock tire height? Also will those fit on 6.5" wide rims?


----------



## Un Domini (Sep 12, 2005)

My car (200sx base model) only had 13" stock wheels and tires, but I believe the SE and the SE-R had 15.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

pimpride said:


> How close would 205/50/15's (I assume the 15 is wheel size) be to stock tire height? Also will those fit on 6.5" wide rims?


the stock se-r's had that wheel size and tire combo.. 

205-width
50- profile
15- rim size.


----------



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

you shoyld be able to fit 19" rims with a thin tire.you with have to mess with your ride hight but i will have 19" on my 99' sentra. :banhump:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i am getting 215/35/18 on my car, and they fit perfect. the car is also lowered 2.5 inches in the front and 2.25 inches in the rear. gives it a slammed look. i was going more for looks than performance. i have another car i take out when i feel like driving fast. but if you are going for looks, then i would suggest 18's, but if you want the least bit of performance i would suggest not going over a 16 inch rim.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

b14sleeper said:


> i am getting 215/35/18 on my car, and they fit perfect. the car is also lowered 2.5 inches in the front and 2.25 inches in the rear. gives it a slammed look. i was going more for looks than performance. i have another car i take out when i feel like driving fast. but if you are going for looks, then i would suggest 18's, but if you want the least bit of performance i would suggest not going over a 16 inch rim.


 for best performance, you want to go a lightweight 15" rim, it has been proven (for proof check out npm). 18" rims are ungodly heavy and slaming your car will do nothing good for your suspension, tires or the geometry of your car. you dont want anything more than a 1.5" drop unless you have shorten struts. The problem with 18" and a 2.5" drop is the possibility of rubbing and extremely bad alignment issue causing you to go through tires like no other.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

cant i roll the fenders, and get an allignment when i put the wheels on?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

b14sleeper said:


> cant i roll the fenders, and get an allignment when i put the wheels on?


 roll the fenders prolly, but the chances of gettin it aligned at a 2.5" drop without the shorted struts, most likely not. what suspension do you have.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

it would be se-l struts with sprint springs, not that good i know, but i am getting them for cheap


----------

